
The Choose Yourself Era - How to Get 100,000 Facebook Fans - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/06/the-choose-yourself-era-how-to-get-100000-facebook-fans/
======
brucejaywallace
Awesome post - how James Altucher self published ebooks and used Twitter Q&A's
to get 100k facebook fans

